# porto potty ON roof?



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Anyone got any pics of a porty potty ON a roof or possibly strapped to a crane and being hoisted? I'd like to add to my presentation book. 



Thanks in advance.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

This is probably too low quality for you to use, but I figured I don't get much chance to use this picture!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Shazz, yeah a little too low quality, but would be EXACTLY what I'd want.


----------



## liroofer (Nov 21, 2012)

Mop yarn used to make the best ass-wipe, back in the day!


----------



## dallasroofing (Nov 12, 2012)

Try searching Google images.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, but none were what I wanted.


----------

